# Possible rare bromeliads (Werauhia) id help appreciated



## jturner (Nov 26, 2014)

I made a thread a few months ago showing an 18X18X24 exo terra build with various small bromeliads and epiphytes. Here is the link: http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/plants/234873-18x18x24-epiphyte-covered-branch-build.html
Anyway I have not been able to id any of the bromeliads in the tank so today I thought I would do some searching. It was my intention to make a biotope so 90% of the plants in the viv originate from cloud forests in Costa Rica. After searching it seems as if I have a number of Werauhia bromeliad species. I took some pictures today and I will attach these. Most of them are very small so this might make them a bit more difficult to id. I will say what I think the species are but additional suggestions on possible species or genera would be appreciated. Also if anyone has experience with Werauhia bromeliads some insight would be very helpful.

pictures 1 and 2- werauhia sanguinolenta they are very young so look different than the adult

pictures 3 and 4- Werauhia marnier-lapostollei

pictures 5 and 6- possibility of being the red form of werauhia sanguinolenta. The second one was a lot more red but dulled when I moved it indoors. I am really unsure on these two. 

Also if you look at my other thread there are tons of tiny bromeliads that almost look like grass. I didn't attach new pics of these because they will probably be impossible to id but it will be interesting to see what they grow into.


----------



## Spaff (Jan 8, 2011)

Where did these plants come from before they were in your greenhouse?


----------



## jturner (Nov 26, 2014)

The plants were originally collected many years ago in Costa Rica. Some of the plants were from the Tenorio Volcano area and the others were from the north side of Rincón de la Vieja Volcano.


----------



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

Gee, not many of us have much experience with the genus. Named for Werner Rauh, famous German bromeliad expert. They are in the tillandsioid sub-family, related to Tillandsia and Vriesea; in fact, some Werauhia species were formerly members of these genera (_W. sanguinolenta_ is still sold as _Vriesea sanguinolenta_). Native to Central America, their culture seems to similar to many Guzmania, warm and humid but somewhat brighter. 

I, for one did not know there were that many species small enough for vivarium culture. Try contacting FrogtoFall, he may be our best bet here.

In the meanwhile, have you consulted Bromeliad Encyclopedia - Florida Council of Bromeliad Societies ? There are 25 Werauhia species listed.


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

I have several.....and I can attest, they can test the size of even mid size terrariums, needing a minimum of 18 x 18 x 18 at the least.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Hard to be positive on the ID without flowers on these things. So many Tillandsioids look alike when young and/or sterile.

You W. marnier-lapostollei looks just like mine and I would say that one is very likely correctly identified. If the other 2 are W. sanguinolenta then you are in for a rude awakening. They get very large and are not what I would consider terrarium suitable as they are used in landscapes.

Some images from the fcbs...

http://fcbs.org/images/Panama/plants/Werauhia_sanguinolenta2_ep.jpg

http://fcbs.org/images/Werauhia/Werauhia_sanguinolenta_rubra_bd.jpg


----------



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

Thanks for jumping in, Antone! How is sanguinolenta as a specimen plant? I ask because it is now being offered by a couple of exotic nurseries as a container "thriller" plant (you know, along with Ensete, Cordyline, Allamanda, Murraya, Dwarf Pomegranate, Elephant Ears, various big Aechmeas, etc.--the idea is you roll em out in April, bring em inside come October...)



Frogtofall said:


> Hard to be positive on the ID without flowers on these things. So many Tillandsioids look alike when young and/or sterile.
> 
> You W. marnier-lapostollei looks just like mine and I would say that one is very likely correctly identified. If the other 2 are W. sanguinolenta then you are in for a rude awakening. They get very large and are not what I would consider terrarium suitable as they are used in landscapes.
> 
> ...


----------



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

Frogtofall said:


> Hard to be positive on the ID without flowers on these things. So many Tillandsioids look alike when young and/or sterile.


Do they ever!


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

I've only ever grown in it in a greenhouse setting. I grew a whole crop from grass pups into very large plants, probably close to 3' wide. They were easy provided they didn't get cold (<40F), too hot (>85F) or too wet.


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

this is in a 24" tall viv and 12" wide. you can see how the last 8-10 inches of alot of leaves are folded over. and still growing.


----------



## jturner (Nov 26, 2014)

Thanks for the replies everyone. I guess I will try to grow the small W. sanguinolenta (if that is what they are) in the viv until they get too big then move them to the greenhouse or build a gigantic vivarium. 
I took so long to see the replies because I was actually away in Peru. I spent most of the time trekking and didn't see a whole lot of jungle during the trip. But I did get to see a little bit of cloud forest at Machu Pichu and lower down on some of my treks the forest became very lush and full of epiphytes. Anyway I have a few photos of bromeliads and was wondering if anyone could ID them. I am pretty sure they are some sort of vriesia. It looks like they reproduce similarly to the ones from Costa Rica by using seeds because I saw a lot of those grass pups growing on branches. These first few pictures were taken a few days ago in a valley in the Cordillera Blanca range at around 12,000 feet.


----------



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

Wait a sec--you were in Peru, and we're here typing on Dendroboard  

Seriously--any more pics? 



jturner said:


> Thanks for the replies everyone. I guess I will try to grow the small W. sanguinolenta (if that is what they are) in the viv until they get too big then move them to the greenhouse or build a gigantic vivarium.
> I took so long to see the replies because I was actually away in Peru. I spent most of the time trekking and didn't see a whole lot of jungle during the trip. But I did get to see a little bit of cloud forest at Machu Pichu and lower down on some of my treks the forest became very lush and full of epiphytes. Anyway I have a few photos of bromeliads and was wondering if anyone could ID them. I am pretty sure they are some sort of vriesia. It looks like they reproduce similarly to the ones from Costa Rica by using seeds because I saw a lot of those grass pups growing on branches. These first few pictures were taken a few days ago in a valley in the Cordillera Blanca range at around 12,000 feet.


----------

